# Scolopendra key - centipede keys



## cacoseraph (Oct 10, 2005)

[thread=53268]Home[/thread] | [thread=53270]CLASS: Scolopendromorpha[/thread] | [thread=53273]FAMILY: Scolopendridae[/thread]

GENUS : Scolopendra


Oh jeez, i might have changed my mind about keying everything... 
there are 131, to save you the effort of counting...  :wall: 


Scolopendra affinis Newport, 1844
Scolopendra alternans Leach, 1914
Scolopendra amazonica Bücherl, 1946
Scolopendra angulata Newport, 1844
Scolopendra angulipes Newport, 1844
Scolopendra angusta Lucas, 1840
Scolopendra angusticollis Murray, 1877
Scolopendra anomia Newport, 1844
Scolopendra appendiculata Daday, 1891
Scolopendra aranea Scopoli, 1763
Scolopendra armata Kraepelin, 1903
Scolopendra arthrorhabdoides Ribaut, 1914
Scolopendra aztekorum Verhoeff, 1934
Scolopendra bahiensis Brandt, 1841
Scolopendra brachypoda Peters, 1862
Scolopendra brandtiana Gervais, 1837
Scolopendra calcarata Porath, 1876
Scolopendra canidens Newport, 1844
Scolopendra chlorotes L. Koch, 1856
Scolopendra cingulata Latreille, 1829
Scolopendra clavipes C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra clypeata Fabricius, 1793
Scolopendra coeruleoviridis Murray, 1877
Scolopendra coleoptrata Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra concolor Newport, 1844
Scolopendra cormocephalina Kohlrausch, 1879
Scolopendra costata C.L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra crassa Templeton, 1846
Scolopendra cretica Attems, 1902
Scolopendra cretica Lucas, 1853
Scolopendra cribrifera Gervais, 1847
Scolopendra crudeli C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra crudelis C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra cyrenaica Verhoeff, 1908
Scolopendra dalmatica C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra dorsalis Fabricius, 1793
Scolopendra electrica Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra explorans Chamberlin, 1914
Scolopendra ferruginea Linnaeus, 1767
Scolopendra fissispina Koch, 1865
Scolopendra flavicornis Tömösvary, 1885
Scolopendra forcipata DeGeer, 1778
Scolopendra forficata Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra foveolata Verhoeff, 1937
Scolopendra galapagoensis Bollman, 1890
Scolopendra gardullana Attems, 1909
Scolopendra germanica C. L. Koch, 1837
Scolopendra gervaisiana C. L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra gigantea Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra gracillima Attems, 1898
Scolopendra grandidieri Saussure & Zehntner, 1902
Scolopendra hardwickei Newport, 1844
Scolopendra herculanea C. L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra hermosa Chamberlin, 1941
Scolopendra heros Girard, 1853
Scolopendra hortensis (Donovan, 1810)
Scolopendra inaequidens Wood, 1862
Scolopendra indica Meinert, 1885
Scolopendra inermipes C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra inermis Newport, 1844
Scolopendra japonica L. Koch, 1878
Scolopendra labiata C. L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra laeta Haase, 1887
Scolopendra lagura Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra lagurus Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra latro Meinert, 1886
Scolopendra lineata Rossius, 1790
Scolopendra longipes Wood, 1862
Scolopendra longipleura Silvestri, 1895
Scolopendra madagascariensis Attems, 1910
Scolopendra marginata Say, 1821
Scolopendra maya Saussure, 1860
Scolopendra melinonii Lucas, 1853
Scolopendra metuenda Pocock, 1895
Scolopendra meyeri Haase, 1887
Scolopendra microcanthus Bollman, 1890
Scolopendra mima Chamberlin, 1922
Scolopendra mirabilis (Porat, 1876)
Scolopendra morsitans Linnaeus, 1758
Scolopendra mossambica Peters, 1855
Scolopendra multidens Newport, 1844
Scolopendra mutilans L. Koch, 1878
Scolopendra nicaraguensis Bollman, 1893
Scolopendra nigricans Geoffroy, 1762
Scolopendra obscura C. L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra occidentalis Meinert, 1886
Scolopendra octodentata Verhoeff, 1934
Scolopendra oraniensis Lucas, 1846
Scolopendra ornata Newport, 1845
Scolopendra pachygnatha Pocock, 1895
Scolopendra pallipes Templeton, 1846
Scolopendra parva Wood, 1861
Scolopendra pentagramma Motschulsky, 1866
Scolopendra phosphorea Linnaeus, 1770
Scolopendra picta Newport, 1844
Scolopendra pinguis Pocock, 1891
Scolopendra placeae Newport, 1845
Scolopendra planipes C.L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra platypus Brandt, 1840
Scolopendra polita Newport, 1845
Scolopendra polymorpha Wood, 1861
Scolopendra pomacea C. L. Koch, 1847
Scolopendra prasina C.L. Koch, 1863
Scolopendra puncticeps Wood, 1861
Scolopendra punctiventris Newport, 1844
Scolopendra rarispina Gervais, 1847
Scolopendra repens Wood, 1863
Scolopendra robusta Kraepelin, 1903
Scolopendra rubriceps Newport, 1844
Scolopendra rubripes Brandt, 1840
Scolopendra sanatillae Bollman, 1893
Scolopendra scopoliana Koch, 1841
Scolopendra silhetensis Newport, 1844
Scolopendra spinipriva Bücherl, 1946
Scolopendra spinosissima Kraepelin, 1903
Scolopendra spinulosa Brandt, 1840
Scolopendra subspinipes Leach, 1814
Scolopendra subspinipes Leach, 1815
Scolopendra sumichrasti Sausssure, 1860
Scolopendra testacea Wood, 1861
Scolopendra torquata Wood, 1861
Scolopendra trigonopoda Leach, 1817
Scolopendra valida Lucas, 1840
Scolopendra violacea Fabricius, 1798
Scolopendra viridicornis Newport, 1844
Scolopendra viridilimbata Daday, 1891
Scolopendra viridipes Dufour, 1822
Scolopendra viridis Say, 1821
Scolopendra westwoodii Newport, 1844
Scolopendra woodi Meinert, 1886
Scolopendra zwickiana C. L.Koch, 1863

sites cites:
http://www.biologie.uni-ulm.de/systax/daten/taxa/details/zoo_110.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 11, 2005)

holy chrome!

131 Scolopendra species!

That's a freakin lot!


----------



## danread (Oct 11, 2005)

The thing is, there is no way you are going to be able to make a key for all the species out there, mainly due to the fact that unless you are willing to research the subject yourself (i.e examine type specimens etc), there isn't enough information and literature to do it. Also, i strongly suspect that many of the species that you have just listed are synonomies of other species, and therefore not valid names.

Insead of making dichotomous keys, a better approach would be to post individual species descriptions of centipedes that are common in the hobby i.e. name a particular species and give a detailed description of it's morphology (i.e structure and number of antennomeres, number of hirstute antennomeres, the presence of tergal margination, the number and placement of spines on the terminal legs etc). This way it would be possible to examine the description and compare it to what you have and see if there is a match.

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2005)

to your information there are
581 different Scolopendromorpha known and +/- *800* expected worldwide  

(source: 5.1.3 scolopendromorpha A.A. Schileyko)


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 12, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> to your information there are
> 581 different Scolopendromorpha known and +/- *800* expected worldwide
> 
> (source: 5.1.3 scolopendromorpha A.A. Schileyko)


oh wow  still LOTS to ID , maybe theres one bigger then gigantea or very colorfull


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 13, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> to your information there are
> 581 different Scolopendromorpha known and +/- *800* expected worldwide
> 
> (source: 5.1.3 scolopendromorpha A.A. Schileyko)


581 only _seems_ like a lot  :wall:


----------

